# Which smells better, Hoppes #9 or bacon?



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice cool weather reminds me of cleaning guns and cooking a big breakfast. Just finished cooking bacon and the house smells great.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Bacon.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

BACON! It's BACON!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeeeeezzzzzzzz what a dilemma!!!! Ifin I wasn't starving, it would be Hoppes!!!! But I love me some bacon too!!! I spent the majority of my day yesterday and day before at mine and my folks place cleaning guns!!! Except I am using Strike Hold now which does not smell like Hoppes!!!!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Bacon in the morning, Hoppes in the evening.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Duke S said:


> Bacon in the morning, Hoppes in the evening.


Yes!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I like to fry my bacon in a little bit of hoppes...gives you the best of both worlds!


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

MikeH said:


> I like to fry my bacon in a little bit of hoppes...gives you the best of both worlds!


You need a show on FoodNetwork!:yes:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*hoppes*

Hoppes it help clean the fat out of my blood from the bacon. jj


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

its meat candy


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmmm. strike hold I'm looking it up


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

duckhunter said:


> Hmmmm. strike hold I'm looking it up


Good stuff...


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Geeeeeezzzzzzzz what a dilemma!!!! Ifin I wasn't starving, it would be Hoppes!!!! But I love me some bacon too!!! I spent the majority of my day yesterday and day before at mine and my folks place cleaning guns!!! Except I am using Strike Hold now which does not smell like Hoppes!!!!





Hey Jason, I really enjoyed meeting your parents, they are very nice, and I am waiting to hear how the hearing stuff works for your dad, by the way, how is that Strike Hold doing for you??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

pilotpop said:


> Hey Jason, I really enjoyed meeting your parents, they are very nice, and I am waiting to hear how the hearing stuff works for your dad, by the way, how is that Strike Hold doing for you??


been sending folks your way!!!! I'm trying to sell it to everyone!!! I've cleaned more guns then you would want to know!!!:shifty: 

My mom said she thinks it made pops more deaf then he already is....:001_huh:Too bad he won't drop pride and get a hearing aid!!! Thanks again fer the Strike Hold!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Yes he has, came by and cleaned two for me.Going to get some when I get back. jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

forgot. call Jason's free gun cleaning for all of gun cleaning needs. just my two cents. jj thanks.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

BACON! Either fried like normal, or when my wife and I pull the bacon off the hog after we smoked that bad boy for 20 hours! Either way its good!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You really want something that smells good, go buy some sweets copper solvent and take a big whiff.....


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

You find a woman that's turned on by Hoppes and you've found a good woman. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

A gal wearing Hoppe's whilst frying bacon!!


----------

